# Tegu Pairs Living?



## mdmtmm (Nov 17, 2007)

Would it be a bad idea to have 2 tegus in a cage that is 8'x4'x3'? Is that not enough room to avoid fighting? Also, for those who free roam, if you have 2 males out at the same time will they start to fight? I had this problem with 2 male rhinos and I had to let them out at separate times. The tegus I have seen in videos just getting along, but I want to be sure before getting another one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 17, 2007)

I keep males together all the time, it is very rare to see a fight between mine. The only thing would be nesting females or if there is a big size difference. I would also not feed tthem together. you should be fine if you follow those simple rules.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 17, 2007)

That is the response I wanted to hear!  Now I can justify to myself (and girlfriend :lol: ) getting another one. I really want a black and white to go along with a red.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Nov 17, 2007)

CRAP!!! Why does Coco have to be female. lol.

Alex


----------

